# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Conservazione elettronica fatture

## PAOLA CA

Avendo aderito al servizio dell'agenzia delle entrate di consultazione e conservazione delle fatture ad ottobre 2019, mi chiedevo, le fatture cartacee che una società riceve da un contribuente forfettario come vanno conservate?
Devo caricarle sul portale dell'agenzia delle entrate o non è necessario?
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Avendo aderito al servizio dell'agenzia delle entrate di consultazione e conservazione delle fatture ad ottobre 2019, mi chiedevo, le fatture cartacee che una società riceve da un contribuente forfettario come vanno conservate?
> Devo caricarle sul portale dell'agenzia delle entrate o non è necessario?
> Grazie

  Non è necessario. Quello che è giunto cartaceo resta cartaceo.

----------

